# URGENTE Acoso- Grabar conversaciones de movil



## Vicky_Acosada

Hola mi nombre es victoria y recibo llamadas de amenazas a mi telefono movil, es un acoso constante, mi objetivo es grabar esas conversaciones, y para ello me gustaria saber como puedo conectar mi telefono nokia 6600 a una mesa de mezclas grabadora, con la grabacion me han dicho que existe un programa que puede eliminar la distorsion de la voz, y aunque no deje la voz limpia del todo espero poder reconocer la voz, supongo que sereis conscientes de la importancia del asunto.

El programa ya lo tengo, lo unico que necesito es conectar el movil a la mesa, me gustaria que fuera una conexion total, para grabar su voz y la mia, me han dicho que poniendo un cable desde el cable del altavoz (sin altavoz) del movil hasta un cable con una "punta yack" o "punta jak" y otro desde los cablecitos del microfono hasta otra punta yak (o como se escriba, perdon por mi incultura) el caso es que no lo saben con certeza, me han dicho que otra opcion seria poner un cable de manos libres y sacar puntas yak a la mesa.

¿que puedo hacer?


----------



## Randy

compra un manos libres y ve con un tecnico en electronica...jejeje

la teoria es que conectando el manos libres, no tienes que desarmar el movil

obteneniendo esta señal de audio... debe ser analizada...( suena fuerte, pero no lo es)

de ser nesesario se pre-amplificara.

en que formato lo quieres??? KCT, CD, MP3

para KCT deberas comprar la grabadora, con entrada para microfono extreno.

para CD y MP3 lo vas a conectar en la entrada de la tarjeta de sonido, donde va el microfono.

la conexion no es directa, nesesita ser acoplada ( para eso es el tecnico)

espero haber ayudado....


----------



## Vicky_Acosada

Gracias Randy, tengo un amigo con conocimientos escasos aunque superiores a los mios, dice que puede amplificar la señal con el previo de la mesa de mezclas, la cual esta conectada a un ordenador con un programa de grabacion, ellos usan este material para un grupo de musica y dice que si consigo saber como hay que soldar el manos libres a la punta yack que el me hace el resto, ¿como se suelda? ¿como un cable de guitarra? (el chico toca la guitarra).

Gracias.


----------



## sephirot

Hola, existen para tu movil varios programas que son capaces de almacenar una conversacion en la memoria de tu movil. Una vez almacenadas las puedes pasar a tu ordenador o escucharlas directamente desde tu movil. Nunca lo he utilizado, pero por lo que pone en la descripcion del programa, funcionan bien.

Si estas interesada te paso el nombre de los programas.

Saludos, y espero que no te vuelvan a amenazar.


----------



## MAPEC

SI COMPRAS UN MANOS LIBRES DE AURICULAR, DESMONTAS ESTE Y LOS DOS CABLES LOS PUEDES SOLDAR A UN YACK DE 1/4 COMO LOS DE GUITARRA Y ESTE CONECTARLO A LA MESA DE MEZCLAS POR LA ENTRADA DE LINEA DE CUALQUIER CANAL DE LA MESA AUNQUE SERIA PREFERIBLE QUE LO CONECTARAS CON UN CONECTOR CANON EN UNA ENTRADA DE LA MESA DE LAS QUE ESTAN HABILITADAS PARA CONECTAR MICROFONOS YA QUE ESTAS CONEXIONES TIENEN MAYOR SENSIBILIDAD DE ENTRADA Y NO TENDRAS QUE SUBIR TANTO LA GANANCIA DE LA MESA DE MANERA QUE LA GRABACION SERA MUCHO MAS LIMPIA. COMO PROGRAMA PARA LA GRABACION Y ELIMINACION DE DISTORSION PUEDES USAR EL SOUND FORGE 8.0 O EL ADOBE AUDITION 2.0, SON PROGRAMAS PROFESIONALES Y UN POCO COMPLEJOS, ADEMAS EL ADOBE ESTA EN CASTELLANO.

ESPERO QUE TE SIRVA.


----------



## romnyd

saludos....! soy tecnico de telefonia y la mejor manera no es grabar con esos equipos...! hay un equipo analizador de trama que no solo graba puedes localizar en distancia te da el tiempo momento y lugar del agresor.....! pero ese equipo lo poseeen quien te da el servicio de telefonia, eso significa una denuncia para localizarlo...! deberias pensar en esta opcion...! saludos....!


----------

